# Steel is Real - roadie droolage



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2009)

I was on the hunt for a good used road bike to whet my interest and put something under me for those occasions when my roadie friend invites me for a ride, and when I'm giving my Mt bikes a rest....
During my hunt, I stumbled upon a Vintage Schwinn Vasity that is EXACTLY like the one I had in high school....with my heart fluttering in anticipation of bringing it home, I called on it but alas, it was not meant to be mine as it was loooong gone.  

But this had my interest piqued to look at some vintage bikes, which is when I stumbled upon this Lemond Zed bike........
droooooooooooollll!










Seen here in its day...





SIS shifters





This was built a year ago by a guy who found the frame NOS, and used parts from a vintage Cannondale, (as well as some newer stuff)
The frame has a total of 27 miles on it. 

Smooooooth.......ooooohhhh sooooooo smoooooth!
Steel is Real!
If anyone is interested, I can post more details and more pics.


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2009)

You're such a gear whore!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2009)

Is there anywhere you haven't posted it? ;-)

Are you going to buy it?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

me likey


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2009)

I've only posted here and on Epic, other than the pic I uploaded on Facebook.
I did buy it! 
It is a sweeeet ride!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I've only posted here and on Epic, other than the pic I uploaded on Facebook.
> I did buy it!
> It is a sweeeet ride!



That's pretty much the everywhere I had in mind. 

Nice, now we need some action pics.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2009)

Action......like cornering real fast or action like going over the handlebars?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2009)

How about really fast action going OTB.


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> How about really fast action going OTB.



Ouch! Road burn!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2009)

Brian, that WOULD be a photo opportunity, eh?

However, I'm with Sev, Ouch!

MrTC commented on how my helmet clashes with the Zed......turns out he's right, but as I look for pics of the Lemond Zed in action, I don't find any with a biker wearing a helmet.  Is it possible that helmets were not the norm "back then"?


----------



## abc (Aug 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Is it possible that helmets were not the norm "back then"?


"Is it possible..."?

Is it possible we came from apes, albeit long time ago? 

Is it possible we walked to school, not so long ago??

Is it possible we stepped on a ladder, and it didn't have "danger" stickers all over it???

Congrat on the score! It's a beauty.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually ABC, I posted that question a bit ...tongue in cheek, although helmets were not necessarily used by the masses back then I did find this one on Ebay, though I did not bid on it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...406640&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_555wt_1167


----------



## Marc (Aug 3, 2009)

That's h0t 

VERY nice purchase.  And yes, I want details... wheels?  Drivetrain?  Gearing?  Looks like a standard double and an... 11-25?  I'd recommend getting a good saddle, that will make the experience that much more enjoyable, especially on long rides.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is the story as told buy the builder on a bike forum.
I'll post more pics and detail when I get a minute or two today.



> It was a Minty NOS frame that had never been built that I saw in a bike store in 99.I called the bike store and it turned out they knew who bought it and he contacted me.
> He sold it to me for the 500 he paid for it after sitting 9 years in his basement.
> Not the top of the line cromor SL or SLX but still double butted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> That's h0t
> 
> VERY nice purchase.  And yes, I want details... wheels?  Drivetrain?  Gearing?  Looks like a standard double and an... 11-25?  I'd recommend getting a good saddle, that will make the experience that much more enjoyable, especially on long rides.



I wanted to check the gears because I didn't think I had an 11 on it, and I was correct.
12-28 rear
39-25 front
The crank is a Topline(yes, I've been warned of cracking possibilities on that)
Dean Stem and seatpost(which I may replace)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it typical for road bikes to have holes in the bottom of the bottom bracket shell like that?

Looks like the bike is in really good shape, good find!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm new to road biking so I'm still learning.  I'm not sure about the bottom bracket, which is why I'm hoping that folks like Marc may chime in.


----------



## KevinF (Aug 15, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm new to road biking so I'm still learning.  I'm not sure about the bottom bracket, which is why I'm hoping that folks like Marc may chime in.



The holes in the bottom bracket are there to give any water that gets inside the frame a way to get out.  Water + steel = rust, which isn't something you want.  :smile:  The outside of the frame is treated against rust (aka, paint), but the inside usually isn't (although you can add rust-proofer to the inside, but you need to take all the "stuff" off the frame first).


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, Kevin, how you doin!?  See you at Stowe this year?


----------



## marcski (Aug 15, 2009)

You need to start riding that pretty thing....she's way too clean!!!!


----------



## marcski (Aug 15, 2009)

You need to start riding that pretty thing....she's way too clean!!!!

edit:  This sounds a bit dirty after reading it!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 15, 2009)

marcski said:


> You need to start riding that pretty thing....she's way too clean!!!!
> 
> edit:  This sounds a bit dirty after reading it!


Road bikes actually stay clean so long as your not riding in the rain.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2009)

KevinF said:


> The holes in the bottom bracket are there to give any water that gets inside the frame a way to get out.  Water + steel = rust, which isn't something you want.  :smile:  The outside of the frame is treated against rust (aka, paint), but the inside usually isn't (although you can add rust-proofer to the inside, but you need to take all the "stuff" off the frame first).



I was guessing that they were for water drainage, just seems a little excessive to me.  I'd think holes that big would allow a bunch of dirt and stuff to get up in there instead.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2009)

marcski said:


> You need to start riding that pretty thing....she's way too clean!!!!





marcski said:


> You need to start riding that pretty thing....she's way too clean!!!!
> 
> edit:  This sounds a bit dirty after reading it!


You know I read it exactly like you'd expect. 

Tell me, if a ski quivers bring on snowgasms then what do bike quivers bring on?




mondeo said:


> Road bikes actually stay clean so long as your not riding in the rain.



I've ridden it a few times but I've gotten some crap from friends because  I won't take it on gravel.....
Does that make me a wussy?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I've ridden it a few times but I've gotten some crap from friends because  I won't take it on gravel.....
> Does that make me a wussy?


No, it means you're sane. I hate riding on anything other than a paved surface.

Well, sane in this respect. Not going into other areas where sanity may be a little more questionable...


----------



## KevinF (Aug 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Hey, Kevin, how you doin!?  See you at Stowe this year?



Of course!  :beer:


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> No, it means you're sane. I hate riding on anything other than a paved surface.
> 
> Well, sane in this respect. Not going into other areas where sanity may be a little more questionable...



I don't have a problem with gravel because in Massachusetts, the paved surfaces are barely distinguishable from the unpaved.


----------



## marcski (Aug 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Road bikes actually stay clean so long as your not riding in the rain.




Mine gets dirty...even when not riding in the rain....certainly more dirty than Trekchick's "pretty little thing"!  

Definitely not as dirty as the mtn bike....but I ride a few thousand miles every season....and to keep a bike that clean....if you're riding some good mileage..you need to clean clean clean!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 17, 2009)

marcski said:


> *Mine gets dirty...even when not riding in the rain....certainly more dirty than Trekchick's "pretty little thing"! *
> 
> Definitely not as dirty as the mtn bike....but I ride a few thousand miles every season....and to keep a bike that clean....if you're riding some good mileage..you need to clean clean clean!


That sounds kinda provocative. 


My bike is dirtier now than it was when I took the pics, but I still haven't ridden it as much as I had hoped to at this point.  I guess life keeps moving along and we keep having fun with lots of different 'stuff' to do.
I still need to order a contemporary saddle. I love the Damsfly on my SS so I'll probably get the same thing for this road bike


----------

